# Pulling 2.7T engine (w/ or w/o transmission) without a car lift? Is it possible?



## 2000GTIGLXTO (Jun 4, 2008)

I know this is a really noob question but I'm wondering how plausible it would be to pull the engine and transmission from a 2003 A6 wagon without a car life or a pit. I'd be able to have the car up on stands about 18" (VERY stable & extra cribbing all around) or even higher if necessary, and I have a 3 ton engine crane, engine stand (IDK rating but it will hold a V8 with no problem) and I can get a height adjustable transmission support that rolls on wheels or casters (lockable - each one rated at 500lbs). 

I'm looking at picking up a car that is near salvage price b/c the owner doesn't know how to do any work on it and has no place to do it, but I'd love to do it and really like the car. But if worse case scenario, I'm thinking about pulling the engine to part it out to rebuild and/or sell. 

Most of the video's I see it's people doing it on lifts but I've seen a lot of othe work done with it just on stands and I think I remember people talking about pulling the engine at home w/o a lift, but I wanted to ask to make sure it's a possiblity. 

Oh, I also have a 1 ton electric hoist and 2800lb hoist (reduction gear that's chain driven), so those are options as well and I do have an I beam I could put the engine bay under to do this. 

With this setup, is it possible to do this job?


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

I've always removed the engine from B5/ B5.5/ and all C chassis engines from the bottom.


----------

